# Ausgabe des Druckertreibers an Ghostscript umleiten



## Passer (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

weiss jemand, wie mand ie Ausgabe des Druckertreibers unter Linux (Fedora) an Ghostscript weiterleiten kann?

Es ist kein realer Drucker installiert.

MfG
Passer


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juli 2009)

Womit willst Du denn Drucken? Alle Programme sollten die Moeglichkeit bieten in eine Datei zu drucken.
KDE-Programme bieten die Moeglichkeit als PDF oder Postscript zu drucken.
GTK-Programme koennen als Postscript drucken.

Also: Womit willst Du drucken?


----------



## Passer (1. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte mit einer PHP-Anwendung drucken


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juli 2009)

Hab bislang nicht damit gearbeitet, aber vielleicht kann die PHP-Cups-Extension weiterhelfen.

Ansonsten, falls Du externe Programme ausfuehren kannst waere eventuell texttops (in Fedora unter */usr/lib/cups/filter/texttops* (32-Bit) oder */usr/lib64/cups/filter/texttops* (64-Bit) zu finden) eine Moeglichkeit.


----------

